# Donor use in GRI....



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Girls,

Sorry if this is the wrong place but was unsure of where to post, I have been silently lurking for a while... lol...

Has anyone used donor sperm from the GRI?  And if so what is the process/ wait etc?  It's not a definate that we will need to use it but it's certainly looking that way    Any help on this subject or advice would be great.....

And also, does anyone have any views on not telling a child if donor is used.... again sorry for all the questions, but by head is all over the place just now  

GL girlies x


----------

